# Roast Profile for Colombia Finca El Tapado Washed (HasBean supply)



## Beatski

I have recently bought a Gene Cafe from Bella barista and have spent the last couple of weekends roasting the 1kg bag of Nicaragua Nargogype beans that came with the Gene. I havent managed to produce anything worthwhile of a decent espresso and found that the result was a very bitter coffee.

The procedure i used was one that Mike Hag recommended as per...

1) Preheat the Gene Cafe and let it do it's cool down.

2) Load ~230 grams of coffee

3) Set the Gene Cafe for 30 minutes

4) Set the Gene Cafe for 300 F, hit start and let it run at this temperature for 5 minutes.

5) At 5 minutes, raise the temperature to 435 F

6) At 10 minutes and 30 seconds raise the temperature to 456 F for the remainder of the roast

7) Stop the roast at the desired level

8) Set Cooling (internal cooling only)

Then i used the other method of just allowing the Gene to do its thing and set the temperature and try to begin cooling before second crack.

I have a number of problems....

Problem 1) I cant seem to hear the cracks and i am sat there with my ear stuck to the rotating drum!!!

Problem 2) bitter coffee that is undrinkable

I have now taken stock of a 2kg bag of Colombian Finca El Tapado Washed.... I do not want to waste all of this as i have wasted the Nicaraguan so i am asking for some advice?

Any recommendations on methods to roast, perhaps to try another way?

If it is too bitter have i roasted for too long?

Should i stand after roasting for a period of time before tasting?

Is there anything that you can use to trend the profile onto a computer for the Gene Cafe, or is it Manual Manual only!!?

Any other useful info...?

Any help appreciated.

Cheers

Beatski


----------



## rmat

I never had any luck roasting with the Gene until I came across this post: http://www.homeroasters.org/php/forum/viewthread.php?thread_id=2836

basically, after warmup, set to 250c until 1c + 1min. then turn temp down to t2=220c for four min then E stop and cool. after trying the coffee repeat and adjust t2 as necc but keep other parameters the same. this worked consistently for me when aiming for 2c roasts.

I seem to have hit a wall as far as beans are concerned, my last 7kg of beans from different UK sources have all produced very poor quality roasts.


----------



## RolandG

No advice on the Gene Cafe I'm afraid - I've never used one. On the Topado though -



Beatski said:


> Problem 1) I cant seem to hear the cracks and i am sat there with my ear stuck to the rotating drum!!!


There is variation from bean to bean in the volume of the cracks - fingers crossed the tapado will be easier to hear! They pretty much mid-way in relative bean volumes











Beatski said:


> Problem 2) bitter coffee that is undrinkable
> 
> If it is too bitter have i roasted for too long?


Probably yes - over roasting is the most common cause of bitterness. Under roasting tends to cause blandness, vegetal flavours and maybe astringency. That said, these are just generalisations, there are exceptions to these











Beatski said:


> Should i stand after roasting for a period of time before tasting?


That depends on how you're brewing - I think it's well worth cupping or brewing a chemex/french press quickly to get an idea of the roast. For espresso, I'd ideally rest for a few days at least before you judge.

For Tapado, anything from end of first through to start of second crack should give tasty results. Also bear in mind that the roast will effectively keep going whilst the beans are cooling, so aim to stop the roast a little before it gets to where you want it. Good luck!


----------



## AndyL

I am just in the process of writing up an interview that I've done with the OCC a new coffee roasters in Newcastle about how it all came about and Simon the roaster there started the company roasting beans during the week and selling them at market on the weekends using that very machine. He maintained that he would only roast 200g at a time and for no more than 20 minutes but the most crucial thing he found was he couldn't cool them quick enough in the machine so he would transfer them to a sieve and swish them around outside his bedroom window until they had properly cooled. Now i'm not sure if that helps and l couldn't tell you about temperatures and the like but they sold a lot of coffee from that there roaster to a lot of very satisfied customers. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RisingPower

1) Some beans are a lot more difficult to hear pop and crack than others, 30 minutes seems awfully long for any bean on gene. Typically I find anything around 16-18 minutes is first crack, then typically second crack is 3-4 mins after.

The gene is great visually for roasts, if you see a lot of flak starting to fly around, typically that's near to first crack and some beans also have a very short first crack.

Just to make sure, it is a popping sound you're listening for right?

The big thing about espresso or any coffee after roasting is it will spend a few days at least degassing. If you use fresh beans straight away, in espresso mostly you'll get a big thick chunk of co2 fizzy crema and a sour shot.

Gene is very much a hands on approach, behmor and hottop a lot more controlled.


----------



## 4085

I am not sure if I should post this, but having thought about it, why not.

https://creator.zoho.com/davec_coffeetime/coffeetime-shared-roasting-log/#View:Roast_Log_Information_List_View_detailed

There is a detailed list of roasting data compiled by members of a forum which no longer operates. It covers a variety of machines and bean types. It may help you, as it did me in the early days


----------

